# Bandana dimensions?



## mpls_girl26 (Jun 18, 2008)

I know a lot of you ladies wear bandanas in this group because I know I've seen a thread about some. Would one of you be kind enough to give me the dimensions of one?! 

Pretty Please?!?!?!??!


----------



## mpls_girl26 (Jun 22, 2008)

I don't understand how 71 people can view this thread and not one person know the dimensions of a bandana. 

It surprises me sometimes what posts get the most responses. Hopefully someone reading this may be able to help.


----------



## AnnMarie (Jun 22, 2008)

From a quick Google search, the standard size is 22x22. 

I don't think it's out of the question that 71 people read this and have no idea how big they are... I didn't, just decided to look it up.


----------



## Sandie S-R (Jun 22, 2008)

mpls_girl26 said:


> I don't understand how 71 people can view this thread and not one person know the dimensions of a bandana.
> 
> It surprises me sometimes what posts get the most responses. Hopefully someone reading this may be able to help.



I'm guessing that the reason they didn't answer you, is because they don't wear bandanas, and have no idea. As far as I know wearing a bandana has not been in vogue since the 1950's unless you are a biker or gang member, so it is not surprising that no one knew. 

No need to be snarky about it. People here at Dims are generally pretty nice and rather helpful if the have the info you need.


----------

